# Caridina logemanni, the Bee shrimp



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello,
3 new Caridina species of the Caridina serrata group are scientifically described as new species:

- _Caridina logemanni_, known as the Bee shrimp. Named after the brothers Frank & Carsten Logemann (shop "Garnelenhaus", Germany).
- _C. mariae_, the Tiger shrimp.
- _C. conghuensis_.

_Caridina meridionalis_ Wang, Liang & Li (2008 ) is synonymized with _Paracaridina zijinica_ Liang (2002).

Paper: 
Werner Klotz & Thomas von Rintelen, 2014: To "bee" or not to be-on some ornamental shrimp from Guangdong Province, Southern China and Hong Kong SAR, with descriptions of three new species. - Zootaxa
http://biotaxa.org/Zootaxa/article/view/zootaxa.3889.2.1
http://www.wirbellotse.de/garnelen-...i-das-kind-hat-endlich-einen-namen-t7748.html

-Heiko


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I thought bees and tigers where color morphs of the same species, Caridina cantonensis. Are these articles reclassing them as two different species, or is this just another instance of common names being shared by multiple species?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I didn't read the full article yet (access to the abstract only), but both the bee and the tiger were previously classified by Karge & Klotz as C. cf. cantonensis - near cantonensis, but with differences, not exactly matching already described species.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

We need Zapins in here... he has access to a bunch of journals. Perhaps he can get the full article.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll ask the Logemann brothers, I think they got the article.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If it's named after both brothers, it should be logemanniorum.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

That's right. Now I've got the paper, the species is indeed named after the 2. I don't know if grammatical errors are correctable in zoological nomenclature, as in botany (e.g. the Echinodorus bleheri / bleherae thing).


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

p.s.
The frequent issue with the double i:

logemanni: genitive singular, => logemann(us): nominative singular. Genitive plural would be: logemannorum (without i).

If logemann*i*i, then logemann*i*orum. The 1st i would belong to the word stem, not to the suffix. Nominative singular: logemann*i*-us.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> That's right. Now I've got the paper, the species is indeed named after the 2. I don't know if grammatical errors are correctable in zoological nomenclature, as in botany (e.g. the Echinodorus bleheri / bleherae thing).


The writeup here may not be totally clear (and suttoni should be treated as a variant spelling, not a synonym), but I believe so. This is the only example I can think of off the top of my head:
http://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=887


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I gave the paper a quick look over (thanks again to my benefactor) and I now feel I know NOTHING about Cardinia shrimp. From what I can tell, the hobby has been cross breeding different species into new color strains/patterns for so long now, that unless you get something wild caught, you can't really say you have any specific species.

Am I misunderstanding anything here?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Klotz & von Rintelen 2014 said:


> the three new species described above are all well supported and sufficiently distinct from their sister species. C. logemanni n. sp. is sister species to C. cantonensis [...], and the clade formed by both is sister group to C. mariae n. sp. [...] The only exception is one bee shrimp from the aquarium trade which clusters with all other bee shrimp samples from captive breeding strains included in this study within C. cantonensis but is morphologically C. logemanni n. sp. A possible explanation for this case might be mitochondrial introgression through hybridization with the inbred bee shrimp lineages in captivity.


Ok, gave it another look.... I'm getting that "Tiger shrimp" are _C. mariae_ now. That seems pretty clear. The Crystal/Bee shrimp we all know are still mostly _C. cantonesnsis_, but they may have on occasion been crossed or confused with _C. logemanni_.



Klotz & von Rintelen 2014 said:


> _Caridina logemanni_ [...] The following water parameters have been recorded in the habitat: pH 6.0; conductivity 33 μS; dissolved oxygen 8.1 mg/l; 19.8 °C.


WOW.... that's basically just RO water. I knew they liked soft acidic water... but that's nuts.



Klotz & von Rintelen 2014 said:


> Etymology. Caridina mariae n. sp. is named after the wife of the first author, Maria, for her support during several field trips and her abundant patience when the first author is spending most evenings behind the microscope.


Ahh.... now that's sweet.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

@Cavan: I've got the information that the ending -i, genitive singular, is correct in this case. It refers to a group resp. team. Otherwise, of course, -orum would be correct, if it refers to several persons.

[edit] I've commented Tugg's posting here but I was in error


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Tugg said:


> Ok, gave it another look.... I'm getting that "Tiger shrimp" are _C. mariae_ now. That seems pretty clear. The Crystal/Bee shrimp we all know are still mostly _C. cantonesnsis_, but they may have on occasion been crossed or confused with _C. logemanni_.


 Genetically (mitochondrial DNA) the bee shrimp aquarium strains cluster with cantonensis, but morphologically they are logemanni.
The true C. cantonensis is shown on p. 116, photos B-D, it looks already outwardly different from the wild C. logemanni and the aquarium Bee shrimp strains. Interesting.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

From what I quoted earlier (I should have included page numbers), the author stated that all the aquarium bee shrimp were mitochondrially linked to _C. cantonensis_, but just 1 specimen was morphologically _C. logemanni_.

But I do find it very interesting that the pictures show very different shrimp for _C. cantonensis_ than what I expect to see for a bee shrimp, but then _C. logemanni_ looks exactly like what I would expect a wild bee to look like.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Oops - yes, you're right...


----------

